# Hogs on Oconee Nat. Forest



## ECoker (May 3, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows where to find some hogs around Monticello? I would love to put some meat in my freezer. Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## EurHooper (May 4, 2010)

Contact the dnr, they will usually let you know if they have seen any and what areas they have seen them. I know the guys out at Charlie Elliot have told me where they had seen some, but that was back in 2002.


----------



## ECoker (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, I will give them a call


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 6, 2010)

South of BF Grant WMA, on the Little River...


----------



## ECoker (May 20, 2010)

Anybody have any more locations they will share.


----------



## Bkeepr (May 21, 2010)

I heard that the backside of Fox Lake at Charlie Elliot is good.  Also, a ranger there told me that during quota deer hunts the hogs all pile into the "no shooting" safety zone (around the lodge or whatever thosebuildings are???) so maybe after the hunt when it goes back to small game you could catch them as they move back out.


----------



## bownutz (May 22, 2010)

Bkeepr said:


> I heard that the backside of Fox Lake at Charlie Elliot is good.  Also, a ranger there told me that during quota deer hunts the hogs all pile into the "no shooting" safety zone (around the lodge or whatever thosebuildings are???) so maybe after the hunt when it goes back to small game you could catch them as they move back out.



Hit the swamp behind the boat ramp at Redlands where 15  
Crosses the oconee river


----------



## Philbow (May 22, 2010)

bownutz said:


> Hit the swamp behind the boat ramp at Redlands where 15
> Crosses the oconee river



I don't think hunting hogs, like coyotes, is legal on WMAs unless there is a game species season in effect.


----------



## Wes (May 23, 2010)

Philbow is correct. Some other animal has to be in season like small game or turkey. If there is no game animal season then the WMA is closed for hunting.


----------



## Bkeepr (May 23, 2010)

Yep, you have to hunt them with small game weapons during small game season.  Some man wrote an article in GON a while back about stalking them and shooting them in the head with a .22 mag.  It was interesting!


----------



## ECoker (Jun 1, 2010)

Since wma are out for a while, I think I might go to the Ocmulgee river near hwy 83 this weekend.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 2, 2010)

Squirrel season starts Aug 15th and then you will be in business!


----------



## ECoker (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you think a 22LR in the head will kill one???


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 6, 2010)

Philbow said:


> I don't think hunting hogs, like coyotes, is legal on WMAs unless there is a game species season in effect.




Correct !!!!  Good Point !!!!
The ONF is not a WMA, but rules are the same...There has to be an open season 
for a game species>>>>


----------



## tsknmcn (Jun 6, 2010)

Philbow said:


> I don't think hunting hogs, like coyotes, is legal on WMAs unless there is a game species season in effect.


 
Correct.  

As soon as squirrel season comes in, you'll be able to get after them with weapons that are legal for small game.  I think it's Aug 15th this year.


----------



## ECoker (Jun 6, 2010)

Yall are right about WMA and NWR, but ONF I believe you can. If anyone has a 09-10 hunting reg book read page 60 and tell me what you think.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jun 6, 2010)

Page 22


> NATIONAL FOREST & CORPS OF ENGINEERS LANDS
> (out side of WMAs) Hogs may be taken with
> archery equipment during archery deer season,
> with deer weapons during firearms deer season,
> ...



Reads just like for WMAs.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 9, 2010)

so u can hunt onf with dogs out side of firearm deer season and I wonder why you can not out them at night.


----------



## ECoker (Jun 10, 2010)

It doesn't make sense to me. I saw some good sign this past weekend.


----------



## ambush77 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys, if I remember it correctly Flint river will have a hog hunt starting June 15-23 i think.  I've never been there, does anyone have any info on finding hogs on the Flint river wma.


----------



## AliBubba (Jun 10, 2010)

The other side of the bow-only area in the bottoms.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 11, 2010)

Some guy wrote an article in GON some time last year about stalking hogs on WMAs and he used a .22LR and would shoot them in the head.
I wonder if there is an archive that would have the article.
So annoying, no HOG hunting with dogs on WMAs.  But what if you squirrel hunt and your all-purpose dog jumps a hog?  I have a Lacy.


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jun 25, 2010)

Dont forget you can use a muzzleloader for small game,I would rather use my muzzle loader, 50 Cal,for a hog,  than a 22 mag, JMO


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 27, 2010)

ECoker said:


> Do you think a 22LR in the head will kill one???



If it don't,you better be a fast tree-climber!


----------



## stev (Jun 27, 2010)

ECoker said:


> Do you think a 22LR in the head will kill one???


right behind the ear


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 28, 2010)

A .22 will kill them if you surgically place the shot.  My son and I shot a sow in the head 3 times with no effect, she squealed and ran off.  He finally hit her right behind the ear and dropped her.  We were using a heavy grain bullet I believe it was anguila 62 grs.  We were 20 yards or less each time.  .22 mag is a much better choice.

Ward


----------

